# Buying a house in Germany



## ornela (Jun 14, 2016)

How easy is it to buy a house/apt in a big city like Frankfurt vs a small town around Frankfurt?
Is it more common to rent for the rest of your life?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Easy if you have the money. Frankfurt and the surrounding area belong to some of the most expensive areas in Germany. I would only buy if you can afford them and are going to stay for a minimum of 10 years. 
Renting is more popular in Germany, but there again it is also expensive in and around Frankfurt and the Rhein Main area in general.


----------

